# 06 M6 trans/clutch/synchros?



## 20GTO06 (Apr 16, 2010)

i have an M6 and at low speeds when i shift up or down, i can feel the tranny rocking back and forth. is this normal? I also sometimes have problems even shifting into first like if Im at a stop light and i have the car in neutral, ill go to put in first but it will not let me shift. I have to let go of the clutch and try again to get it to work. I can still feel grinding when i shift, usually from 1-2, which sometimes makes me think its in gear but really isnt and i have winced more than once when i hear the gears grind.. .. I have been told i might have a bad synchros, or i just need to change my gear oil? car just hit 20,000 miles and is under GM warranty.


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the same problem with first. Its like it blocks you out & you either have to put it in another gear, then back in first or you have to let the clutch out 90 percent before it'll pull it into first. Bad part is I have 87k on my gto already so no warranty for me. 

I'll probably start another post, but I also have a problem with my car jumping out of reverse almost every time I back up. I'm thinking by the way it acts, it would almost have to have a bent shift fork. Every now & then, maybe once a month if that it'll jump out of first gear sometimes too if I take off and I'm not holding it in gear.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

20GTO06 said:


> i have an M6 and at low speeds when i shift up or down, i can feel the tranny rocking back and forth. is this normal?


Gto's have soft motor and trans mounts from the factory. Poly mounts eliminate this but will give you slightly more vibes and noise. Your shifts will feel better too.


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

So I had the same problem that both of the two first posts have. I started by replacing the fluid in both the clutch and tranny. Most of the noise went away but it still had problems with grinding. I took it a friends performance shop, they work on a lot of 350Z's. After listening to it the owner said that 350Z's have that same sound when the throw out bearing is bad. Well because my car had 70K on the clock I chose to put a new clutch in too. After we took it apart the source of the noise was apparent, the pilot bearing and throw out bearing were completely gone. The needle bearing in the pilot bearing were getting rattled around between the input shaft and bearing housing. it was so bad some of the bearings were broke in half, anyway we replaced everything and it's all good now.:cheers


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had similar problems, but it's never completely blocked me out of first, just doesn't seem to want to fully shift. I usually take it into neutral and back into first and it seems fine.

__

Manual Transmission manual states:

If you are going 15 to 19 mph, or your throttle is at 21% or less while trying to shift from first to second, a light on your dashboard will come on looking something like this:

1 -> 4

__

Basically, the car will not let you shift into second if either of these situations come into play. This is called CAGS or Computer Assisted Gear Selection. I've never really liked it, but I found the easiest way to avoid it was to just get past 20mph and then shift into second, although others will simply go from first to third. That was my issue for a while at least.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

'06 GTO: Why are you explaining CAGS in threads where no one is asking about it? It has nothing to do with the problem in this thread and it has absolutely nothing to do with the A4 (automatic trans) though you also felt the need to explain it in a couple of A4 based threads also.


----------

